# Stihl fs81 strimmer



## Freedom Phil K (Jun 6, 2020)

I am looking for a sthil fs 81 strimmer ignition coil or aquvalent to this please as I have not been able to get hold of 1, is there an alternative to this it's a 22.5cc petrol 2 stroke engine anybody outhere who can help me it will be very much appreciated, as l can't afford a strimmer,


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Carburetor still available both from Stihl and Walbro, and about the same price from either.
4132 120 0600 / WT-112-1
Or you could rebuild it, the WT series usually takes a rebuild well, and if you need guidance Walbro's service manuals are free to download.
Rebuild kit K10-WAT





WALBRO Parts & Service ~ Walbro Parts and Service







walbro.force.com


----------



## Freedom Phil K (Jun 6, 2020)

Thanks very much l will look into that and let you know,


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm sorry, I had "carburetor" in my head from another post and mis-read yours. I've attached the IPL for the ign. system of the FS-81 they changed the coil design (ref. #5 vs. #45) with a serial number split. But they look entirely different.

There is an ignition trigger also (#19), and that is NLA as is the older style (#45) ign. coil. Quite often it was the trigger that failed on 2-piece ign. systems such as this, and an Oregon 33-053 universal trigger may work. A local shop may have an old ign. coil tester and test your coil so you know which component has failed.

The #5 coil SHOWS as available in Stihl's system, but older parts like that usually have to come from Germany and take like 4 weeks. Someone may have NOS or used parts on eBay you could source.

And just as a reminder, always isolate the coil from the kill circuit as part of diagnosing the problem.


----------



## oscar1MM (Feb 11, 2020)

Honestly, I would consider about getting a corded lawn mower for such purposes, where you regularly use trimmer. By the way, what can you say about comparison articles where author compare different lawn mowers? Here is a great corded electric lawn mower article, where they compare a dozen of different models, explaining all the pros and cons of them.


----------

